# تأثير قدوم الربيع على صحة الإنسان



## Maya (2 أبريل 2006)

*تأثير قدوم الربيع على صحة الإنسان*

*يتساءل الكثيرون عن ذاك الخمول والكسل الذي يصيب  البعض عند تغير الفصول، وعلى وجه الخصوص عند قدوم الربيع وتوديع فصل الشتاء. والحقيقة أن كثيراً من الباحثين يشيرون إلى أن هناك تغيرات عميقة تحصل في نظام النوم وإيقاعات العمليات الحيوية في الجسم أثناء فصل الشتاء، وهي ما يصعب على الجسم التخلص منها بسهولة والتأقلم مع حلول فصل الربيع بكل الحيوية التي يتميز بها بدءا من زقزقة العصافير وتفتح الزهور ووصولاً إلى التغيرات المناخية الكبيرة  والمتعددة خلاله. 

وحينما تبدأ درجات حرارة الجو بالارتفاع، فإن على أجزاء الدماغ المنظمة لحرارة الجسم وتأثيراته على الجسم في حفظ الحرارة أن تتغير تدريجياً كلها للتعامل مع الظروف المناخية الجديدة، كما أن محاولات عمليات الجسم الحيوية على مستوى الهورمونات والتفاعلات الكيميائية لإنتاج الطاقة في فصل الشتاء لم تعد لها ضرورة مع فصل الربيع. من هنا فإن ارتفاع درجة حرارة الجسم تؤدي إلى توسع في أوردة الجسم، الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى هبوط ضغط الدم، وبالتالي الشعور بالوهن والهبوط. وهناك عامل الضوء بكل تأثيراته على الدماغ، خاصة الساعة البيولوجية، فقلة الضوء طوال اشهر الشتاء وتأقلم الجسم معه، من الصعب على الجسم بسهولة وبسرعة تغير نظامه الداخلي تبعاً لزيادة الضوء في الربيع، مما يعطي الجسم شيئاً من الإرباك والخمول. ومن غير المعروف حتى اليوم نسبة من يصابون بإرهاق الربيع، وإن كانت المصادر الطبية تشير إلى أن النساء أكثر معاناة من الرجال في هذا الشأن، وكبار السن أكثر من الشباب أو الأطفال، وأن الناس الذين لديهم انخفاض في ضغط الدم عرضة أكثر ممن لديهم ضغط دم طبيعي.

والتعامل مع هذه الحالة يتطلب العمل على أكثر من محور لإعادة الجسم إلى التوافق مع الواقع المناخي الجديد الذي لم يستطع وحده أن يؤديه. لذا فإن على المرء المعاني البقاء في خارج المنزل فترات أطول وممارسة الرياضة أو التنزه أثناءه، لأن هذا الأمر سيرفع من نسبة مادة سيراتونين التي تعمل كمادة مضادة لهورمون ميلاتونين، الذي يعلو إفرازه في الشتاء. ومن المهم الحرص على تناول السوائل لرفع مقدار ضغط الدم وتعويض نقص الجسم من السوائل نتيجة ارتفاع فقد الماء مع ارتفاع درجة حرارة الجسم والجو، خصوصاً أثناء ممارسة الرياضة. ويعتقد بعض الباحثين أن الإكثار من تناول الفواكه والخضروات الطازجة، يسهم في تخفيف حدة الوهن.*


----------



## blackguitar (2 أبريل 2006)

*تفاسير علميه جميله اوى يا مايا بس فيه حاجه غريبه*


*انا العكس يعنى كسول فالشتا وبتنشط فالربيع .............معناه ايه ده بقى؟*

*اروح اكشف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هههههههههه*


----------

